# Strahlenängste



## OlSt (3 April 2007)

Das flächendeckende WLAN ist die Pest - da komm ich mir vor wie in der Microwelle.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 April 2007)

*AW:  Strahlenängste*



OlSt schrieb:


> Das flächendeckende WLAN ist die Pest - da komm ich mir vor wie in der Microwelle.


Schön, dass Dir Radio- und Fernsehsender mit ihren Wellen nichts machen. Da haste aber Glück.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW:  Strahlenängste*

Du vergißt die TV-Satelliten mit ihren scharf gebündelten  Todesstrahlen aus dem All  :scherzkeks: 
(besonders die Privatsenderkanäle rufen höllische Kopfschmerzen hervor    )


----------



## OlSt (3 April 2007)

*AW:  Strahlenängste*

Da muss ich dir widersprechen - mich verstrahlts eher bei andern Sendern - und - das mit dem WLAN ist nicht lustig - wohl dem ders nicht merkt - und - schau dir die Frequenz mal an...


----------



## Devilfrank (3 April 2007)

*AW:  Strahlenängste*



OlSt schrieb:


> und - schau dir die Frequenz mal an...



Weil?


----------



## jupp11 (3 April 2007)

*AW: Strahlenängste*

muß ungeheuer sensibel sein 
http://www.heise.de/netze/artikel/87157/1


> Für WLAN ist die zulässige Sendeleistung hierzulande gesetzlich beschränkt. Sie liegt im 2,4-GHz-Band bei 100 mW EIRP (20 dBm


Als Vergleich: 100 mW ist etwa ein Zehntel der Aufnahmeleistung eines *kleinen 
*Taschenlampenbirnchens...
in der Realität ist es noch weniger... 


> Eine typische WLAN-Karte sendet mit +15 dBm (30 Milliwatt).


----------

